# Sticky  Exhaust sound clips



## josh13

Anyone that has a sound clip of their exhaust post it so we can hear them all. I for one am curious to hear some different ones. Here is my stock mod...

100_1902.flv video by Josh_13 - Photobuck 


sorry bout the view


----------



## josh13

I thought for sure somebody would have another one to add????


----------



## phreebsd

they will bro. this is a good idea. have all sounds clips in one place.
all i got it stock which i will add since it's a 750 and yours is the 650. BRB i'll go make da vid.


----------



## phreebsd

here's my clip. Mine sounds funny.

wheelers :: stock brute 750 sound clip video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## josh13

cool, I like mine much better since I did the mod to it.


----------



## lilbigtonka

ok now i gotta go get one of mine hahaha brb


----------



## lilbigtonka

MOV02251.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## lilbigtonka

thanks steve i hope your cleaning job went better then mine















guess i will find out soon


----------



## phreebsd

that sucks 

here's mine being cleaned

wheelers :: cleaning out the muffler video by phreebsd - Photobucket


and here it is after the cleaning

wheelers :: after cleaning video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425

LRD w/ quiet core inserted

BruteLRDQC.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket



LRD w/o quiet core. You can REALLY hear the difference. It wasnt jetted at the time so I didnt really want to get on the throttle much

BruteLRD.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket



LRD w/ no packing  :rockn: It's cold and I didnt want to burn up a valve runnin it like this so I didnt really let it run much. I'll get another sound clip once I got it repacked w/ some new fiberglass.

LRDNoPacking.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket


----------



## phreebsd

I want my pipe!


----------



## josh13

that lrd w/o the q-core sounds awesome!!!


----------



## usmctadpole

Anyone got any clips of the BIG GUN I want to see what mine is gonna sound like...


----------



## AUbruterider

josh13 said:


> that lrd w/o the q-core sounds awesome!!!


 
yeah i've had the hmf and lrd - by far the LRD is alot better to me.


----------



## kawa650

heres a clip of the supertrapp mud slinger,was taken from a regular nikon camera (i dont have so not the best
Its louder than what it sounds in the vid

DSCN0679.flv video by ericsinor - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425

^ Sounds pretty good.. I dunno if I've ever heard one on a brute.


----------



## TorkMonster

Here is an 08 800 Outty, HMF, and Powercommander.. With OUT the QC....
And gives a lil better view of the Rockford Fosgates in the Bazooka Tubes.

101_0088.flv video by ab_towboat - Photobucket


----------



## TX4PLAY

Them Can-Ams do sound good! Gotta love a V-Twin


----------



## Jcarp4483




----------



## phreebsd

TorkMonster said:


> Here is an 08 800 Outty, HMF, and Powercommander.. With OUT the QC....
> And gives a lil better view of the Rockford Fosgates in the Bazooka Tubes.


 
Me likes!! that just a HMF utility?


Jcarp- that was sweet 
I liked that next to the last pass..


----------



## Rúnar

nice sounds here


----------



## sjf323

anyone have a muzzy pro sound clip?


----------



## Jcarp4483

HMM i do and i dont Hold on a mine i might can dig one up 
video deleted for profanity


----------



## w8tnonu22

Must have been a bad exhaust!:haha:


----------



## Jcarp4483

_edited...... whatever it was, if it was bad enough for one of the mods to delete it, thats where it needs to end. if you have a problem, you need to PM me about it and I will handle it, not complain on the open forum........ 


Polaris425_


----------



## TorkMonster

lol, What I miss...


----------



## sandman7655

dangit what i miss


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## lilbigtonka

hahahahahaha good one steve lol and btw yall actually look alot alike


----------



## Jcarp4483

Jcarp4483 said:


> _edited...... whatever it was, if it was bad enough for one of the mods to delete it, thats where it needs to end. if you have a problem, you need to PM me about it and I will handle it, not complain on the open forum........ _
> 
> 
> _Polaris425_


 No problem


----------



## Kurly

Lets get it back going..............now that Im a PRO at this......:haha:

SWAMPXL003.flv video by Kurlys_album - Photobucket


----------



## Yesterday

me likey


----------



## phreebsd

Mine arrives today. Should have another regular swamp series sounds clip tonight!


----------



## Metal Man

What!! i thought you were going with the XL Steve??

Kurly that bad boy sounds tough. Try and get us a riding/outside sound clip. It would be much appreciated. I'm seriously thinking of going with the XL.


----------



## lilbigtonka

metal man take in consideration that both are louder in real life trust me but that xl does sound good but hearing mine in real life then on the vid i think the xl is too much for me, does sound good though


----------



## kawa650

I like that XL, sounds good!!!


----------



## phreebsd

here's myt swamp series. the sound clip sounds nothing like it in real life. it's got a good deep sound. I dig it! Like i said, the sound clip does not do it justice. I can only imaging what Kurly's exhaust really sounds like. I bet very sweet. (albeit a bit louder)

SwampSeries_3-19-09 :: Swamp Series - Sound Clip video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## Metal Man

Steve you get a programmer yet?


----------



## phreebsd

None yet. Will have one by april 20th


----------



## Jcarp4483

Nice vids. Now LET HER EAT! Cant say that on HL no more its being childish. LMAO


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Great vids. I think they all sound great. dont know which one to get now.


----------



## Jcarp4483

I could answer that with one simple 5 letter word but i will let you decide for your self :nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd

Muzzy (or big gun) would be the prime choice if:

you dont sink it in water every ride
you do sink it but you dont mine repacking it often
You got 514 bones to throw 
I went with swamp series cause im always in the water.


----------



## sandman7655

the muzzy is sweet but for the money you cant beat the swamp series,great performance gain and great sound with no packing to go bad.


----------



## Jcarp4483

I am not the dumbest but by far the smartest either. How does the packing get wet when you are on the gas in the water? serious question too


----------



## phreebsd

man i wondered that too.. I'm like how the **** can water get in while yer on the gas..
It gets in there though.


----------



## Metal Man

Yes it does. It will get mud in it as well.


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah no matter how hard your on the gas that packing gets wet but you think about it as soon as you come outta deep water it is spitting water out for a few seconds so there had to be some in there somewhere. it beats me too but knowing that swamp added more then i even expected and no packing and the sound of it, has me loving it more and more everytime i ride


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i think i will look into the swamp.. dont want to have to change it out every few rides.


----------



## Polaris425

mine got lots of water/mud in it when it went dead  my whole core was nearly cloged up solid. and the packing was full of crud... but I just put in new packing and _now_ it sounds like this:







Video doesnt do it justice... its like a brand new machine again!!! :rockn: I should have let it warm up first but.. I was too excited.. thats why the poping..


----------



## josh13

There is nothin like the sound of real power!!!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

josh, you think that sounds powerful, you must never heard a stock honda rancher :haha:


----------



## josh13

:haha::haha::haha: I was referring to the brutes in general(v-twin power):rockn:


----------



## Kurly

SWAMPXL003.flv video by Kurlys_album - Photobucket

BFWILLIE.flv video by Kurlys_album - Photobucket


----------



## lilbigtonka

good lil wheelie. good job i will go get me one of me on the road this weekend hopefully


----------



## Yesterday

your exhaust sounds sweet in that wheelie vid. makes me want the XL now. i'm torn between the two


----------



## Kurly

Thanks. 
I wanted the as close a sound of the HMF Utility WITHOUT the packing (I like loud) and am completely satisfied with the sound, comfort of those behind me, and the idea of not haveing to mess with the packing in the future..Not to mention the power gains!!!!!!
Gonna sell the HMF Opti seeing how a certain "TONKA" has persuaded me to go with the PCIII......


----------



## Yesterday

a question for kurly. How does your bike run stock with the XL and no other optimizers or programmers? also, how loud is the XL compared to the utility? I want louder than normal swamp series but not utility loud by any means. if i have to i'll just go with the normal one if i find out the xl is that much louder


----------



## Kurly

With the few mods in my sig and no Opti installed yet it runs great and I could tell the gain, it does however pop from time to time as you probably heard in the vids.
As for the loudness, most of my friends have the utility (none are BF) and mine is no where near as loud as theirs but they all need packing....LOL. Sound dont really know compared to a properly packed utility.
I love the sound myself. You can compare my vids to Tonkas, his sounds sweet as well but as he stated the videos dont do them justice.
You will like either one but if you tend to lean a little bit on the louder side, the XL will make you happy without the headaches and frustrated riders behind you accompanied by the utility once the packing has deteriorated......IMO


----------



## DjScrimm

Do we have anyone on here with a Big Gun clip?? I was set on getting the full Big Gun system until i see you fellas with the Swamp Series! The sound seems to be about what i want, but the packing is whats really beginning to interest me...
Also, i see Big Gun makes a stainless packing or something like that, would that be about the same as Swamp Series?


----------



## lilbigtonka

djscrimm that is what i was going to get was the big gun but boy am i glad i went with the swamp series now. it sounds perfect for me and no packing wow cant get no better o yeah and i forgot i got more umphhh plus with the optional snork kit, now i can go deep and let it idle and take me a burr break :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

Thanks for posting up that video kurly. Thats what i was wanting to hear..it out in the open. You gonna install the snorkel pipe?

Sounds awesome:rockn:


----------



## Kurly

DJScrimm......Im not certain, I thought they had one on here somewhere?


----------



## Kurly

Metal Man said:


> Thanks for posting up that video kurly. Thats what i was wanting to hear..it out in the open. You gonna install the snorkel pipe?
> 
> Sounds awesome:rockn:


It took me awhile, been busy with the little one...:rockn:
I should have bought it when I got the pipe, but I was to excited about the pipe I lost track. I am tho but will probaly only install for certain rides. Im kinda scared that some of the trails we ride have the potential for a thick vine to grad holt to it and then again our bunch often takes the oppurtunity for a good ole................uummmmm...........WILLIE!!!!
Im hitting the trails some more this week so ill try to get some more vids through some of the trails and in some good mud to post.


----------



## phreebsd

Swamp Series... Gotta love em  
I sure do love mine.


----------



## phreebsd

here's a playlist on youtube full of many exhaust sound clips







 


Code:


http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6D891E977FA255D8


----------



## Polaris425

there's no way in **** I'd have climbed that first hill.


----------



## Metal Man

I think the camera angel added the the affect of how steep it looked. You can see it again from another angle later in the video. With all that said ...i doubt i would have tried it either LOL


----------



## Yesterday

**** i've been up steeper ont he brute. the second guy that goes up it makes it not look very steep at all.


----------



## Kurly

Yea that first angle looks crazy at the top!!!!!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

HMF Utility Series


----------



## websy

Does anyone know if the swamp XL is available in a full system? I can only seem to find it as a slip-on.


----------



## Yesterday

dont think so there jimmy


----------



## Metal Man

All I've seen any of the HMF swamp series offered in was a slip on so far.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

that would be awesome if they did make a full. i have the utility and its good for about a 2 hour ride but man. my head is ringin by the time i get off. im gonna get a swamp series sometime in the near future. it provides more power too


----------



## Metal Man

Honda 420 with HMF Utility exhaust.


----------



## phreebsd

This thread was a really good idea


----------



## Metal Man

Yep. I'd agree with that.


----------



## josh13

Well Thanks guys!!!


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

phreebsd said:


> here's a playlist on youtube full of many exhaust sound clips
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6D891E977FA255D8


sick vid man:rockn:


----------



## muddnfool

will the 650i big gun fit on the 750??


----------



## Yesterday

that thing sounds **** mean for a lil 420!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

somethings wrong with youtube, i cant see any of the vids


----------



## phreebsd

embedded here or on youtube?
i see the ones embedded here.


----------



## Axis

Anyone know anything about the Supertrapp Mudslinger? Everyone seems to be into HMF or Muzzy. I know those are good, but I've got a friend that said he can get me one for pretty cheap.


----------



## Metal Man

I don't know much about the Mudslingers but theres a sound clip of one on a brute posted on the first page of this thread if you happened to miss it.

May be worth your time to send a PM to the owner and see if he has had any problems with his.


----------



## duby05

Movie.flv video by duby05_2009 - Photobucket

here is a small clip of mine....i love it lol


----------



## Metal Man

Heres the HMF Swamp Series XL on a Polaris 850 EFI. Sounds really good. Not loud at all. Nice deep sound.


----------



## phreebsd

this thread is great


----------



## Metal Man

I made this thread a sticky!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Here is a sound clip of the Full Muzzy in action.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0Kx...showthread.php?t=2081&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Polaris425

wow thats better than any sportsman ive heard in the past, all the old ones sounds like pissed off weedeaters! that one sounds :rockn:


----------



## Guest

i've done the M.I.M.B exhaust mod, but i'm also in the process of relocating the radiator so i haven't heard the brute run yet. Hope mine sounds as good as some of you guy's. No matter what thouogh, i'm sure it will sound better than stock....phreebsd.


----------



## Guest

I agree!!! That 850 popo sounds AWESOME!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

im not sure how do post a vid but hear goes, the pipe sounds better in person but whatever lol Supertrapp Mudslinger Brute 750
[ame=http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/05GTO6SPEED/?action=view&current=MVI_0954.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## Metal Man

Sounds real nice. I like it.

Does the mudslinger have packing or baffles like the swamp series?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

it has what they call pillow packing, here is the link http://www.supertrapp.com/product_sections/cat.asp?CatID=54


----------



## Metal Man

OK i see why they call it the mud slinger. It has an optional snorkel kit you can buy for it.

I think it sounds real good in that video. Is it close to stock sound level with a deeper tone like the add says it is ?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

well it comes with a spark arrestor and i would imagine its quiter than mine i took it out before i ever started it up. its louder than stock but its not annoying, it has a deep sound till it revs high then it has a little raspyness to it. it seems to have added a lot more power even though i dont have a programmer yet


----------



## phreebsd

sounds pretty good. get the snork for it!


----------



## Polaris425

wow that does sound good.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I like it. I think you just made up my mind. I had been looking at them but had not heard one on a 750.


----------



## Metal Man

Swamp XL on my Brute 750


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:rockn: Throaty sound :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

Heres another. You can hear it pop on deceleration. I have not added any fuel yet. i figure that will clear it up.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I was Waitin on the wheelies:rockn: That Copperhead seems to work great:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

so the Swamp XL have the baffles... I think im going to have to get one, my LRD is getting loud again, already! 

Lets cover it, what all versions have the metal baffles, all Swamp Series?


----------



## Metal Man

Its pretty much a big hollow can with one metal tube with holes drilled in it that runs about half the way from the exit towards the front. I tried to get some pics of it but my camera would not pick up a picture very good. So here is a pic with me shining a light inside it from the opposite end. You can see it's a straight shot all the way through the can.


----------



## phreebsd

ok i think there's a difference there.. looking down mine (regular swamp series) i see a wall..

yeah there is one..







http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75/phreebsd/wheelers/SwampSeries_3-19-09/IMG_4373.jpg


----------



## Polaris425

ur's has less holes


----------



## Metal Man

The Swamp XL is pretty much just a straight through open core. It has a deep sound to it and is loud for sure but not as bad as some of the worn out pipes I've heard in the past.

Heres a video of the XL with the quite core and spark arrester installed. It's hard to tell from the video unless you listen to them back to back but the core really cuts the sound down. With the core in it still has a better then stock sound but its not much if any louder.

So far i been happy with it. If i want all the noise i got it! But if i want to tone it down i'm just 4 screws and 5 minuets away from have the core installed.

It worth mentioning that the quite core actually closes up the size of the exhaust exit some. I did notice it running a tad richer with the core in but nothing bad at all.



Here it is with the quite core installed.




 
Here it is with out the core ( same video as posted above in the other post)




http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/1vWqHO0HJnE/default.jpg


----------



## matts08brute

do you thank that you could change the regular swamp in to a XL I would like do that to mine is it just a differant core?


----------



## Metal Man

I'm not sure really. Ask the guys at HMF. If anyone would know its them.


----------



## Bam Bam

Wow that just sounds to good. 2 Thumbs up:bigok:!!! Now lets go ride but im not racing you on camera so I can get clobered.


----------



## Metal Man

It sounds nice i person. I still dont think its as loud as your 420.

I was hoping Mike would have made it this weekend and we would have hit the creek.


----------



## Bam Bam

Ya they bailed and went to ride Copiah Creek this weekend. Got to go show those new rides off to the locals you know how it is. He said they may make it next week end. Be glad its not as loud it gets anoying at times.


----------



## bruteman

This exhaust cost me $20


----------



## Metal Man

Now thats loud LOL:bigok:


----------



## bruteman

thats up close it really sounds good in in a hole with the mud flying I think i might get another vid like you did yours


----------



## bruteman

ok lets see if this is a little better


----------



## Metal Man

Is that the sock exhaust mod with a snorkel added?


----------



## bruteman

yes sir I love it and I did not have to buy a programmer


----------



## Metal Man

Cool deal


----------



## jctgumby

That's what I done...I think yours sounds louder than mine though...What size pipe did you use for the snorkel??? Mine is 2 1/4"


----------



## bruteman

Mine 2 1/2 but when i got to the fins I really opened them up and drilled a few extra holes


----------



## Metal Man

OK here is the Swamp XL on my 08 Brute 750 with the snorkel installed. 




 
Here it is with the quite core and snorkel installed.


----------



## JLC_Performance

I would post mine but no one would listen to it since is way loud. checkout the vid of the brute with the 3in cowboy tip in the vids from the ride thats it haha


----------



## Polaris425

JLC_Performance said:


> I would post mine but no one would listen to it since is way loud. checkout the vid of the brute with the 3in cowboy tip in the vids from the ride thats it haha


haha! We might all blow our speakers! :bigok:


----------



## jctgumby

Well it looks like we won't hafta worry about hearin' his for a while...Sorry Landon


----------



## Jack

Here's a clip of my Big Gun full exhaust


----------



## wood butcher

**** did that thing get a lil sideways on the asplalt?


----------



## Jack

Yeah, for some reason it won't stand up any more on asphault or in the grass. When I nail it, it just spins and kicks the back end out. You can't see it in the video but it left two black marks in the road about 10 feet long


----------



## phreebsd

dang son! sounds nice


----------



## Jack

Thanks. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## walker

sound mean fo sho


----------



## DaveMK1

Just a clip of mine with a HMF slip running threw some water. Wonder if this is when my fan shorted out????


----------



## DaveMK1

And here is an onboard sound video. Really tried to open it up.


----------



## Polaris425

DaveMK1 said:


> Just a clip of mine with a HMF slip running threw some water. Wonder if this is when my fan shorted out????
> 
> YouTube- good 4



Dude!! SNORKEL THAT THING!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

holy crap i didnt even notice you dont have it snorked like polaris425 said snorkle it and on the double if you ride water a lot. the stock brutes air intake is very good for sucking water in


----------



## bayou_boy_22

you need to snorkel that thing man. you could have so much more fun and now worry about it. best think i have ever done.


----------



## DaveMK1

Snorkle kit is on the list. I dont normally ride in deep water so it really isnt high on my priority list yet. Thanks for the advice tho


----------



## phreebsd

Dual TwoBrothers exhausts on brute

Video0008.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## walker

that son of a buckskin is loud.......... but sounds good


----------



## Crawfishie!!

phreebsd said:


> Dual TwoBrothers exhausts on brute
> 
> Video0008.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


 


Thanks for posting that for me, I was just about to put my buddies sound clip on here. I'm sure GatesL....thanks you as well.....He's VERY proud of his job that he did on his exhaust. 

Walker, thats that guy I was telling you about that I always go riding with. IF/WHEN you get a chance, go by the Kawi shop here in town and take a look at it......too sweet to put into words. This vodeo does these pipes NO justice!!!!


----------



## Axis




----------



## lilbigtonka

that actually sounds really good very nice axis


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Mudslinger FTW!! i love mine


----------



## lilbigtonka

i dont know about ftw, cuz when yur repackin i will be slackin off drinkin a cold one lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^lol I havent had to repack mine yet but when i do ill have to have one with ya


----------



## fstang24

Hey guys want to put a hmf slip on utility series on my 2010 brute 750, my question is do i have to have the ecu reflash or upgraded?


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

heres mine

ItLIVES025.flv video by robertwduke - Photobucket

ItLIVES003.flv video by robertwduke - Photobucket


----------



## wildcountry

any body seen or heard a clip of the tcat or mudpro1000 with the swamp xl on it


----------



## Masher

Not me. But I haven't seen it on the trail yet period.


----------



## sjf323

I skimmed through this thread but dont think I saw a Muzzy Pro. Anyone got a clip. Everyone says they sound better than the reg.

Scott


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Heres my clip of my NEW modded stock exhaust.....if i can get it loaded on here.......


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Here's mine with the stock exhaust mod done........






I think it sounds bad AZZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!


----------



## wildcountry

still looking for a Mudpro 1000 or Tcat with swamp XL Ive looked everywhere i know of can any one else help me out here if you can find a sound clip or video of this thanks


----------



## wildcountry

Well i figure since i never could find a sound clip i would just get one and hear it first hand. I pick up my mp 1000 today but i got to wait a week or two for the pipe to get here. Once i get it, i will post a sound clip


----------



## Metal Man

wildcountry said:


> Well i figure since i never could find a sound clip i would just get one and hear it first hand. I pick up my mp 1000 today but i got to wait a week or two for the pipe to get here. Once i get it, i will post a sound clip


Good deal. :rockn:

After you first posted the thread asking for a sound clip i done a little looking on the net myself for it. Just like you i could not find a video of a Cat 1000 with a Swamp XL anywhere.

So far i love my XL on the Brute. Sounds great and its maintenance free. The removable snorkel is a big plus as well.


----------



## jctgumby

Got my T4 ProCircuit installed...Its a little cold outside and the sound quality on the camera is a little low but maybe you can get an idea

T4 ProCircuit on my '08 Brute on Vimeo


----------



## Polaris425

sounds awesome! :rockn:


----------



## 88rxn/a

so much torque the tow hitch ring twist!

SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## Metal Man

Sounds real good. Nice deep sound.

You gonna try and snorkel it?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Sounds good man.


----------



## jctgumby

Metal Man said:


> Sounds real good. Nice deep sound.
> 
> You gonna try and snorkel it?


 
Yes I am...I have taken water up the pipe once and that was enough...I am headed offshore in a few hours but that is my project for when I get home in two weeks


----------



## 88rxn/a

sjf323 said:


> I skimmed through this thread but dont think I saw a Muzzy Pro. Anyone got a clip. Everyone says they sound better than the reg.
> 
> Scott


here ya go! the camera is sitting in the shed so if it sounds raspy its the echo.


----------



## Metal Man

Nice. Thats the first Muzzy pro i have heard.


----------



## 650Brute

NICE.....

On that Muzzy Pro clip, um, it makes me want an efi, It looked cold there, and Boom.... Fired right up.


----------



## Stogi

Here's a old but good sound clip of the stock exhaust mod.

brute pipe2 video by steveo3318 - Photobucket


----------



## 88rxn/a

650Brute said:


> NICE.....
> 
> On that Muzzy Pro clip, um, it makes me want an efi, It looked cold there, and Boom.... Fired right up.


it was 25F when i did the video.


----------



## bat quad

Here are the clips of muffler I'm sorry the background noise of the wind, but the sound is heard. What do you think? For the cost of full system exaust not know yet. The mechanic I am not yet at that cost. I will let you know as soon as possible.


----------



## Metal Man

_Sounds good!_


----------



## eagleeye76

what is hmf and lrd


----------



## NMKawierider

eagleeye76 said:


> what is hmf and lrd


Two manufacturers of aftermarket ATV mufflers.


----------



## Mudforce

Any body have a clip of the HMF with the quiet core?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Mudforce said:


> Any body have a clip of the HMF with the quiet core?


 See post #111 on page 6 :bigok:


----------



## bruterider27

Can't you run a swamp series tip on a utility pipe?


----------



## HondaGuy

No, the Swamp uses a 4 bolt flange for the end cap, and the Utility uses a 3 bolt cap. Also the canister of the Swamp series is larger then the Utility.


----------



## countryboy61283

*here is mine*


----------



## Mudforce

I will try next weak to get a sound clip of my Dads teryx with the mudslinger.


----------



## ThaMule

I had an exhaust leak and needed to adjust it! I took the opportunity to hear it without the pipe on it!


----------



## kawboy1

This is one of my other bike with the LTE duels.....will try and throw one up of the Brute later.


----------



## kawboy1

Here's my 09 650 sra with home made slip-on & crossover intake mod.


----------



## jctgumby

That 450 sounds awesome...Gotta love LTE Duals!!!


----------



## Savageman69

New one on my cat


----------



## Polaris425

yeah those LTE duals are AWESOME!


----------



## HondaGuy

kawboy1 said:


> This is one of my other bike with the LTE duels.....will try and throw one up of the Brute later.


Both of those Kawis sound great man, lovin the LTEs on the KFX.:bigok:


----------



## kawboy1

Thanks for the compliments guys. I love the sound of em both.....but I'm a little more infatuated with the Brute atm.....I guess b'cause it's newer......reminds me of a well tuned V8!

But that 450 just rips hard.....bit of a shock when you haven't ridden it for a while....LOL.


----------



## kawboy1

Ok guy's.....the HMF and Dynatek arrived yesterday.......I fitted them within the hr lol.

That Dynatek realy woke this thing up......love it


----------



## HondaGuy

Very nice!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Good sounding bike kawboy1


----------



## kawboy1

Thanks guy's


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Here's the Muzzy before I repacked it....LOUD
http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/2010Bruterider/?action=view&current=SANY0010.mp4&newest=1


----------



## kawboy1

Like the Muzzy Bruterider......got one to throw up after you repacked it?


----------



## lilbigtonka

well i gotta say i have had some exhaust, i went from stock to the swamp series, then added snork to swamp series, then i went back to stock with a snorkel, and now im a new owner of a hmf utility black. i gotta say this has def opened up the bottom end power band for sure. much much more torqey if thats a word lol then my swamp series. here is a short clip of it 



P9200696.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


----------



## Offroadin89

sounds good! makes me miss my penland! looks good! i like the black alot! just gotta keep her runnin since u dont have a stack anymore. Wish they made the swamp series like that, and not so big n bulky.


----------



## lilbigtonka

no i am gonna have a stack made for this actually this week so im good to go  and it will come off way easier then your swamp stack......


----------



## Mudforce

lilbigtonka said:


> well i gotta say i have had some exhaust, i went from stock to the swamp series, then added snork to swamp series, then i went back to stock with a snorkel, and now im a new owner of a hmf utility black. i gotta say this has def opened up the bottom end power band for sure. much much more torqey if thats a word lol then my swamp series. here is a short clip of it
> 
> 
> 
> P9200696.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


Just a bit less grass to cut now!!! Sounds good!!


----------



## kawboy1

Nice HMF......I wanted the black but was to impatient to wait the extra 2 weeks so just got the brushed finish! Love the nice deep note they pit out.


----------



## phreebsd

this sounds sweet here


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^ sounds good, is there a dual kit for the brutes yet


----------



## kawboy1

That thing sounds wild! Would like to hear it in action.


----------



## phreebsd

that thing was lopping like an alcohol funny car!


----------



## Polaris425

Looks like straight pipes.... I bet its annoyingly loud in person lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

I agree from the real life to the vids I kinda can tell a difference and by listening to that it is insanely to loud I am willing to bet but does have a nice tone just a bit to much for right at the ears


----------



## Mudforce

There are some guys up here that have Harley pipes on the Rene, sound good at idle but when they open it up it is way too loud!


----------



## kawa650

Bored so made a little vid.

Super trapp mud slinger and it needs to be repacked again!!


----------



## kawboy1

Nice vid man......good way to exersize the dog!


----------



## kawa650

Yeah she was wore out after it, i was ripping around before the vid also. She loves chasing me around but she tries to bite the tires, which I hate. I ride with a stick in my hand most the time when at the house but hasnt learned yet, hard-headed.

Iv'e had a dog bite a hole in a tire before, was in the side wall so ruined the tire and was brand new rubber, I was P Oed. Was my dads dog so I couldn't do anything with it, if you know what I mean,he did the same to a friend truck, also. That dog was mutt but he was tough!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

sure put a patch in inside of sidewall to keep mud and water out then a tube and u good to go lol


----------



## kawa650

It would work for 4-wheeler but not truck tires!!!


----------



## countryboy61283

[ame="http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab225/countryboy61283/?action=view&current=095.mp4"]







[/ame]

my muzzy exhaust


----------



## 2010Bruterider

You gotta love that Muzzy sound!!


----------



## stealth500ho

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...ideo/video.php?v=492689231674&subj=1164467786 


big gun evo full


----------



## Polaris425

stealth500ho said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...ideo/video.php?v=492689231674&subj=1164467786
> 
> 
> big gun evo full


NICE! :rockn:


----------



## kawa650

^^that sounds good!!!


----------



## kawboy1

*Brute Looney Tuned exhaust*

Hi all, been busy doing a few mods......665 FST kit with stg 2 cams, Looney Tuned Exhaust, EPI 25% stiffer rear spring, ROX Raisers, speedo mount, hand gaurds, Fly bars and Spider grips.


----------



## Polaris425

:bigeyes: What! That is SICK!!! :rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard

I REALLY like that dual Looney Tuned. I wonder if it's much louder in person. I wonder about heat shield issues.....hmmm might need to revise my Christmas list!


----------



## fstang24

Kawboy that looney tune exhaust sounds awesome, nice work you have done on the brute..


----------



## kawboy1

Thanks guy's.......Coolwizard it is louder in person but not overly and sounds better also. There is no heat issues, all I did was wrap the section of header that passes by your left leg and its good. I picked up the exhaused used, it's been ceramic coated inside and out and is like new. LTE dont make them for this bike anymore so I was lucky to pick it up.


----------



## NMKawierider

MMMmmm...me likie too  Nice Kawieboy1!!


----------



## Roboquad

Page 11 of the sound clips...*sounds cool.* It seems close to the plastic, any heat issues ?


----------



## kawboy1

No heat issues with plastic at all.....the only issue is landing from a jump with those rear tires they can just kiss the can.....not an issue with the stk wheels/tires though. I have some 1" rear spacers on the way to fix that.


----------



## kawboy1

This is what it sounds like when rideing.


----------



## Polaris425

kawboy1 said:


> This is what it sounds like when rideing.
> YouTube - Looney Tuned exhaust on 09 Brute Force


  :rockn: :rockn: :rockn:

That made my sticker peck out a little.


----------



## kawboy1

LMAO Polaris!


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

no more?? any updates people


----------



## Shrek

Here's my '05 Brute 750 MIMB Exhaust Mod. My mods are in the signature.


----------



## filthyredneck

^LMAO...my favorite part of the whole clip... "Missin' some letters, you'n figure it out":haha:
We need to get that thing jetted and she'll purr.


----------



## Shrek

filthyredneck said:


> ^LMAO...my favorite part of the whole clip... "Missin' some letters, you'n figure it out":haha:
> We need to get that thing jetted and she'll purr.


I agree!! Runs strong but still a little lean! BUT.... NO MORE DUCT TAPE!


----------



## Waddaman

If you guys have been wondering about what muzzy super pro's sound like, look like + more if you've looked you probably didn't find much. I didn't at first either.

Videos ive found so far

Channel with 2 brutes that both have super pros: http://www.youtube.com/user/kipp3r84

Some videos on this channel have brutes with super pros as well but you need to find them: http://www.youtube.com/user/bferrel2?feature=watch

Vforcejohns video: 




Pics:
































If you got anymore post em here so we can see!

Edit: Wrong section my bad! put in media section please!!!


----------



## Gallop

Couple videos of the new pipes!


----------



## DLB

Sounds great!! Nice deep rumble. I like it a lot. Definitely the best sounding system for the Brute IMO. :rockn:


----------



## mossyoak54

@ gallop that is the most BA sound ive heard come out of a brute.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

*09 brute 750 exhuast*

How do i mod the stock exhuast. i have been looking and i am sure i over looked it. but i am wanting to do this a.s.a.p for a ride at seminole this weekend.


----------



## Polaris425

BIGBEARJOHN said:


> How do i mod the stock exhuast. i have been looking and i am sure i over looked it. but i am wanting to do this a.s.a.p for a ride at seminole this weekend.


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=17


----------



## rrsi_duke

Here is a little clip of my MIMB Exhaust Mod Burnout style


----------



## rrsi_duke

another little clip


----------



## austinlord13

This my brother's 2010 Arctic Cat MudPro with an HMF Perfomance series slip-on exhaust. The silencer screen is in the muffler in this video. The silencer didn't really make a difference, it just popped less. And trust me, this thing is LOUD!

This is without an optimizer.


----------



## Polaris425

rrsi_duke said:


> MIMB Exhaust Mod 2 - YouTube
> another little clip


NICE!


----------



## Josh82

This is mine right after the install, its a little louder now after some deep water


----------



## Waddaman

That butterly or what ever it was was probably scared for it's life lol. Sounds good though.


----------



## islandlife

here's a little clip of the looney tuned duals on my 650sra. no quiet cores
[ame="http://s717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/bringtheboom/?action=view&current=iphoneaftersept172012010_zpsdac1c2a9.mp4"]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425

^ Those sound GREAT


----------



## battledonkey

Did the MIMB mod on my '12. Happy to have saved a few hundred dollars. I'll update in a few weeks after I get a good ride on it if the head pipes heat up or I get any backfiring.


----------



## Polaris425

Sounds awesome.


----------



## battledonkey

Polaris425 said:


> Sounds awesome.


Thank you sir!


----------



## dookie

Muzzy wide open on my Renegade 1000


----------



## battledonkey

dookie said:


> Muzzy wide open on my Renegade 1000
> Renegade 1000 Muzzy - YouTube


That sounds GOOD.


----------



## gunner1

Am I the only one who can't see any of the exhaust links??


----------



## Polaris425

must be an issue w/ the server change over, links are not all showing up


----------



## Coolwizard

Here is a clip of my son launching the Brute with the Muzzy Super Pro duals.
Brute force with Muzzy super pro and MSD - YouTube


----------



## bruteguy750

2012 brute force 750. HMF performance slip on. 28" mayhems.
durhamtown swamp riding brute force 750 hmf performance - YouTube


----------

